
The world map of social networks - nickb
http://valleywag.com/tech/data-junkie/the-world-map-of-social-networks-273201.php
======
inklesspen
Much better map: <http://xkcd.com/c256.html>

------
ragav
hmm... the lack of color in China is surely a opportunity.. PengYu'Ster anyone
??

~~~
papersmith
There are plenty of social networking sites for China and Japan. I think their
native languages make the research difficult.

